# Need help planning hiking trip



## jilhrt2 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi everyone. I am somewhat new to adventurous hiking/backpacking. But am looking to seriously get started this summer. Although I've always hiked, I've never gone on a backpacking excursion for a few days. My friend and I are looking to take about 4 days (August 11-15) this summer for a hiking trip. I am currently in CT and she is in RI. We are looking for anywhere in NY, MA or CT to go. Any suggestions on trips would be appreciated. :idea:


----------



## Paradox (Jun 28, 2003)

*Try THIS.........if you want a challenge*

If you want some serious action in NY, resist the urge to climb Marcy and check out Giant and Rocky Peak Ridge. Giant tips the scales at 4627' and Rocky Peak Ridge weighs in around 4500 or so. The two peaks are connected and when climbed from Route 9 on the East Trail may give you the most punishing 8 mile climb in the east. 

Giant towers about 4000 feet above the valleys when viewed from the east, the this route takes you over a series of increasingly higher summits towards Giant itself. Giant it the destination, but two of the summits on the way ( Bald Peak at 3400 or so......and Rocky Peak Ridge...........which is similar to Mount Guyot) are more interesting.  Three miles of the route is in the open due to a massive fire that burned both major peaks........and it is considered the best hike in the Adirondacks. When you hit Rocky Peak ridge you will stare at a huge slide scarred dome across a deep col that will prove very imposing to your tired legs. That is Giant...........and you will earn it as you drop about 500 feet off the Ridge to start the final assault to Giant itself. The summit is partially wooded, and your westward trip ends at a dramatic overlook into a glacial cirque.........the summit basically being the top of the rim itself. It has some serious elevation gain..............and the 16 mile trip is one heck of a day hike( we did it...........taking about 5 hours to reach Giant over all the summits on the way, and 4 hours down).......but it would be a GREAT backpack as well. The footing for most of the route is great.......with the ascent of 4060 foot Rocky Peak and the lake that sits just past it being the only really tricky parts due to mud at the lake and steepness after Bald Peak. It isn't too busy, but there is enough company to offer a chance of help should something go wrong.

After Bald peak on the descent, it is a pretty easy walkout.........same with the ascent........as it offers a nice 30 mimutes of easy walking to get your legs started. A day to Rocky peak and then an overnight near the lake before the two highest summits would be a great trip. Just be sure to bring plenty of water since there are very few areas to refill down low and pretty much nothing higher up!


----------



## pancho (Aug 8, 2003)

There are so many options.  I would suggest getting a guide book with maps.  Pick out a specific route or destination that seems to fit your needs, then post a question about those specific trails or mountain tops.  Remember, too, that a successful hike does not always have to reach a mountain summit.  St. Peter  never would have found Rome, if he had not set out for Spain!


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2003)

Check out the Tri-State area (CT, MA, NY), better known as the Riga Plateau. Here are some Google search results:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=Riga+Plateau

It may be tough to burn four days there as the area is not _that_ big, but it's the best hiking in CT...


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 12, 2003)

Many options, some depend on if you want views, solitude, a loop with one car or spotting a 2nd car & how far you want to drive etc.

With shorter days you could burn three days in Riga doing both the AT & Taconic trails.  Catskills offer less views than northern area's & most of the area would have less crowds.  It would be tough to do a 3 or 4 day loop in VT as the main trail is the LT & the side trails in many cases don't loop back.  Stratton Pond, Camels Hump & Baker Peak areas would work for 1 or two nights max, IMO.

NH, Adirondacks & ME offer many choices.  In Maine the new grafton loop offers a loop & camping in BSP would also but getting spots in BSP which are issed on permit basis in starting in January would be next to impossible unless you go mid-week.  in Western ME, A classic involving two cars is Over Saddleback, Sugarloaf, Crockers & Bigelows.

In NH & ADK's so many choices, Guidebooks & maps can be used to put together too many trips to limit to just a couple.  Marcy & Algonquin in NY, the Presidentials & Franconia's on summer weekends will be crowded & finding a parking spot at ADK's "Garden" would be impossible from Friday afternoon - Through Sunday afternoon.  

Some of my favorite areas include the ones listed above &:
Great Range - ADK
Various loops from ADK Loj by Lake Colden, Lake Tear & the mountains near them
Franconia & Bonds, AKA the Pemi Loop
Presidentials
Carters & Baldface area from Route 113 (should be quieter than from Rt. 16
Southern Whites, south of Kanc including Osceola, Tripryamids & others


----------

